# Puppy food



## babbooska (May 15, 2015)

My two Chi's were born 4/6/15 and I got them two days ago. What should I be feeding them. We go to the vet in 3 days, I know they will tell me too. I am feeding them wet puppy food but they are having trouble licking it. I have had to ball it small put in mouth.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

As they are only 6 weeks old,make sure you have some Nutrical / honey as they could suffer low blood sugar levels.They should have stayed with their mother till they were at least 10 - 12 weeks


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Nutrical is very important and lots of food at all times! 

What part of SC are you in? What are you trying to feed now?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

There are special foods for 'weaning puppies' I believe. The other thing you can do, is buy some canned food and moisten it with broth, or water. They shoud be fed 4-6 times a day as they are so small. If you choose kibble, try a 5 star food like Fromm, or any other really good food.(At most boutique places) If you go to a Pet Co/Smart store Blue Buffalo grain free is a good one. Make sure you soak the kibble before you give it to them.


----------

